# Been a member on motorhomer for a while now, time to join the wild campers



## Nosmo king (Nov 3, 2019)

As the title says I’ve been a motorhomer member fo some time, we occasionally wild camp, normally on our own, but that can be a little  boring at times, s now we’d like to join in, many thanks for the inclusion. Roll on the summer.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome from N/Ireland,why hold for summer as winter is good to get out and look around as long as you have heat in the van.


----------



## Nosmo king (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, fellow mohomers, many thanks the greets, trevskoda I’m always concerned about the water freezing in the moho ?


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 4, 2019)

Nosmo king said:


> Hi, fellow mohomers, many thanks the greets, trevskoda I’m always concerned about the water freezing in the moho ?


I use mine all the time so it doesn’t get chance to freeze although my fresh tank is inside under the bed. check how well your tank and pipes are lagged and make better if necessary. In January I was melting snow for water lol


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 4, 2019)

welcome from  n.yorks.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Forresbroons (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Nosmo king (Nov 24, 2019)

many thanks to all


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 24, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I use mine all the time so it doesn’t get chance to freeze although my fresh tank is inside under the bed. check how well your tank and pipes are lagged and make better if necessary. In January I was melting snow for water lol




there are some tough cookies on this site !!!!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I use mine all the time so it doesn’t get chance to freeze although my fresh tank is inside under the bed. check how well your tank and pipes are lagged and make better if necessary. In January I was melting snow for water lol


Just make sure its white and not yellow snow. No wheres that dog been.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 24, 2019)

Are you SURE?  there are some very odd characters on here you know.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome onboard from Norfolk!
My wife’s from Essex like you...... but we don’t hold it against her!


----------



## mjvw (Nov 24, 2019)

Big  "Hello" from the land of the Prince Bishops.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome. I like being away in winter. I'm usually in the Lakes or the Borders for a week or two in March. A little snow and ice makes for a very pretty setting.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Nov 27, 2019)

welcome aboard, it will be nice to see you


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 27, 2019)

Welcome from the Algarve Branch.
Winters. ?
Come South..We did, 20 years ago.


----------

